# Suggestions for Console Gaming headphones?



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

I want to pick up some headphones that'll work for my xbox one, ps4 and if at all possible the new Switch. Headphones are not an area I know to much about. I don't want to spend more than $250. I would prefer wireless but don't mind a wire as long as they sound good. 

I think the ps4 is picky about what type of headphones it will allow through bluetooth so I think my only option would be wired. This is the main system I play so crucial that it is compatible.


----------

